# Flyball Bragg!!



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Latest news in Errow's flyball journal, lead us to a trip up north to Canada. Our team did awesome and earned another first place in our bracket. Errow earned Flyball Dog Champion-Silver (FDCh-S) at our first heat on Saturday. Our height dog hit 15,000 points another teammate hit 30,000. Also a new dog hit his first 2 titles. WTG Errow and the rest of the Buffalo team.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Awesome!!! Congratulations.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is so cool!!! I think flyball would be a blast.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

WOW Trish!!!! That is way sooo cool









Way to go Errow







your sister is proud of you


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Go Erro and team!!!!!









Let me know the next time there is a match around here b/c I'd love to see him competing! 

Rafi wants to know if there is a soccer or football team for dogs?


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations! That is so cool









Were you inside or out? I'm always amazed at how loud it is when it's done indoors! Yikes


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

YEA Errow! Way to go!

Lee


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

It is always inside a building so far. It is super loud depending on the building. Some people wear earplugs. Ruth there is a tournament in Rochester in 2 weeks. Fyurie will be running there too. I bet Raffi would be awesome at it. I saw a mali over the weekend running 3.8 which is really fast. Buffalo is hosting it's fall tournament in Oct. 17-18.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Fyurie is running too?????? He will have to be the biggest flyball dog there! 

where are pictures??????

























Lee


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Actually have seen some pretty big labs and breeds like that. Think there was a newfie mix over the weekend.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yay Errow!!!!! Trish, that is awsome! I watched some flyball at the fair grounds this last year. It looked like so much fun!


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey Joan, it will be back at the Hamburg Fairgrounds in the Spring, sometime in May(aiming for first weekend). Stop out for our October tournament at the Batavia Fairgrounds.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

ooooh, where is the Batavia fairgrounds? I know where the racetrack is.....That's about it.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Actually have no idea! I don't think it is much farther than the racetrack, not like it is a huge city.


----------

